# Repairing hole in vinyl siding



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

no replies yet ?? hmmm. anyway. 

i think i would = glue a plug in the sheathing. a short piece of wood dowel should work. 

for the siding. caulk would work. but idk for how long. perhaps a new short piece of matching siding put over the hole.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Spray a low expanding foam in the hole once you remove the coaxial cable.

Once it cures, a small amount will like seep out of the hole. Trim is slightly under flush with the panel and fill the hole with a white sealant (preferably one that does not have much adhesion to the finished product).

That is the easiest repair for most folks and tape off the panel to avoid getting foam on it.

If you are feeling more industrious, you can unzip the panel and fix it from the backside. I would still seal the hole in the sheathing/wall.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

White siding should be easy to match. Fading isn't usually as big an issue as it is for other colors. If you can buy a full piece of the same brand, style, (looks like dutch lap), and color, you can remove the damaged piece, seal the wall with silicone and install the new piece.
Or if you want an easy way out, just fill the hole with white silicone until it oozes out. Smooth it out as best you can. You may have to touch it up in a few years as the caulk usually gets dirty and yellowish after a while.


----------

